# Hole in transmission tunnel?



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I have a 65 GTO with a floor mounted manual transmission. On the transmission tunnel, forward of the shifter opening and on the passenger side of center, is a hole about 1/2" to 3/4" in diameter that is factory made and looks like it might have had a plug in it at one time. It is on the firewall side of the floor pan/ firewall seam. Anyone know what it is for? I thought that it might be for passing the reverse light wires through to the shifter, but it is on the wrong side. Any ideas would be helpful.
Dale


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

So is the hole on the firewall? Or on the tunnel?


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

It sounds like it's on the firewall side of the floor pan/firewall seem but on the side of the tunnel...about where a passenger's left toe would rest...no clue what the hole is....I don't think my '65 has one there, but I haven't looked under the carpet since 1983.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

It is on the tunnel, but on the firewall side of the seam. It is on the top of the tunnel, not the side, it is just of centered to the passenger side. Maybe two to three inches off of center. I had a 66 and I don't remember seeing one on it.
Dale


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Here is another question. Does anyone know where the wires for the reverse switch pass through for a manual transmission? Someone had rewired this car and had them running through a hole they drilled in the firewall and I want to run them where they are supposed to run.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Dale, I think the hole in the floor is for a automatic shift cable. Here is a pic of a 65 manual set-up......


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Dale, I think the hole in the floor is for a automatic shift cable. Here is a pic of a 65 manual set-up......


I kind of been thinking that as well, but it makes no sense. The numbers say this car was born as a three speed manual floor shift. Unless the factory ran out of manual pans and they used an automatic in its place.
Thanks for the pictures.
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Stranger things have happened at GM. The reverse light switch appears to have 2 wires...prolly just to break the hot lead. do you know where the wirw feeds from...are the re two wires coming from the rev. lights up to the tranny area ?


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Stranger things have happened at GM. The reverse light switch appears to have 2 wires...prolly just to break the hot lead. do you know where the wirw feeds from...are the re two wires coming from the rev. lights up to the tranny area ?


There are two wires that run to the reverse light switch on the transmission. My problem is that the wiring harness has been cut and modified so much I am not sure where it is supposed to pass through to go to the transmission. Someone has spliced into the original wires and ran them through a pass through hole by the electric box on the firewall then with the speedometer cable to the transmission. I just was wondering if this is how they originally ran?
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

My diagram (67) shows a dk green from the fuse box to the rev light sw....then a light greeen wire from the rev light sw to the beam selector switch.....then back to the rev lights which are self grounding.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

The original wires that run to the reverse light switch are long gone, I appreciate the help.
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thats the best I could do....the diagram tells you HOW the wires route, but not WHERE they route.....maybe RUKEE can help, he has a 65.


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I appreciate the help. I was able to locate a diagram that sows where they are routed.
Thanks for the help,
Dale


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

You're Welcome!


----------

